# If Our Earth Was Discovered



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Lets say that right now the Great Crusade was going on in our universe. Tomorrow Earth will be discovered by some Space Marine Legion.

1. What do you think our worlds response would be to the request for compliance? 

2. What legion would you want to have our world be discovered by? 


I feel that our nations would comply rather quickly. We would realize that we cannot even compete with them in terms of military so I do feel that we would comply. 

As for which legion I'd want to be found by, I'm not too sure. I know I would not want to be found by World Eaters or Night Lords, but as for which one would be best I have no clue. Ultramarines?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I think the response would be rather mixed. I'd heavily enjoy seeing North Korea wiped off the face of the Earth for dissent though. I would hope most nations would see how suicidal it would be to even think of resisting, though even if we did, it would be a terrifyingly short resistance, one I would very much not be taking part in.

Legion wise. If this is all pre-Heresy, without any hindsight of which Legions will turn, then pretty much any of them bar the World Eaters, Night Lords and perhaps the Death Guard as well. I think the Salamanders or Ultramarines would probably be the most ideal though, both being very particular on helping the planets they conquered as opposed to moving swiftly on and leaving it all for the Army to handle.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Certain portions of the world would left unscathed. The likes of the Middle East, parts of Africa, South East Asia, USA and South America (basically where religion has a huge impact on every day life) would however facing a shitload of Imperial aggression. 

As for which legion: Salamanders, hands down. The most civilised and humble of all the Legions.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The Word Bearers would have a field day with us, in either a good or horrifying way. On the one hand, they manage to convince all the dominant religions that their God, is in fact the Emperor. On the other hand, none of the religions accept this, and the Word Bearers shit hits the proverbial fan, and a huge swathe of the world is swiftly annihilated in a excessive amount of bolter rounds, fiery death and mass chanting, before the Pope can finish saying 'Ame- Oh my fucking god! I am literally on fucking fire, fuck, fuck, fuck!".


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Ultramarines no question. 

Guilliman's goal was to create prosperous worlds for the Imperium, not conqured husks. Civilian casualties would be kept to a minimum and once compliance was achieved they'd spend time improving our technology and infrastructure etc. It would also be nice to become part of the Ultramar empire and come under Ultramarine protection. 

That's assuming of course we submit. I'd like to think rationality would prevail but who knows what sheer human pig headedness and emotion could do. For our entire history we've fought each other over disputes of sovereignty and control. 

I think it would depend on how they approached us.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The bible belt would have a very, very..... very bad series of days, or day, depending on how efficient the preverbal reality ban-hammer is. 

If I could cherry pick who I wanted to get the honor of rolf-stomping us, I would choose between the Salamanders, Ultramarines or the Blood Angels, in that order. Probably be looking at the smallest number of civilian deaths that way, or at least I would hope. Luna Wolves probably wouldn't be too bad; before Horus went bat shit, he was reasonably opposed to senseless slaughter, which would tend to be a plus for me. Really, I would want to avoid any of the other future traitor legions like the damn plague. Not a nice group of people, them.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Short answer best case scenario I'm moving to Canada the second there's reports of 2 meter tall super men in armor, or someone flipping a tank, or people with flashlights. America "We were founded by jesus to drink mountain dew and shoot shit and no ALIEN is going to tell me other wise" then we get bombed back to the pre-stonage if we are lucky.

Any legion except the traitor legions.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't think the contest would be as one sided as all of you think, unless they use orbital bombardment. 

If we are facing a single legion or a portion of a single legion the we would have pretty good options. Some of our tech is significantly better than that of the imperium, especially our tank technology and terrestrial aircraft.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't think so. Bear in mind the kind of stuff we are dealing with here.

The majority of our soldiers weapons won't touch a legionary in power armour. Don't forget we are fighting people attacking us from space. We have never faced that.

Orbital cannons, drop pods, las weapons that punch holes in any armour we own.

If we were non-compliant (I fucking hope we would be) then Ultramarines Fists, Salamanders and Blood Angels in that order.

I'm too old to be an astartes but with my experiences could quite happily become a squad leader in the imperial army!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> I don't think the contest would be as one sided as all of you think, unless they use orbital bombardment.
> 
> If we are facing a single legion or a portion of a single legion the we would have pretty good options. Some of our tech is significantly better than that of the imperium, especially our tank technology and terrestrial aircraft.


There's already been heavy threads on this before, so I'll try not to derail this too much. But even before combat is initiated, how do you think the world will fair, when all of a sudden, no communication satellites exist, or any satellites at all for that matter. That alone would cause instant mass manic and confusion as no Army would be able to effectively communicate internally, never mind to make a unified world effort. Then all our world leaders are dead, our main command centres destroyed along with everyone in them, all our airfields are also gone as well. All of which could be achieved without orbital bombardment. So they already have air superiority, then have means to communicate effectively, when we don't, they can rapidly redeploy to any location on the planet. This could all be done by a chapter quite easily, never mind an entire _Legion_. Then start factoring in the potential presence of a Primarch, Titan Legions, the orbital bombardment people always want to try and forget about, and we are very clearly screwed.

Seriously, I struggle to take anyone seriously who thinks we could even make a roadblock to the bulldozer that would the Legions. It's just naive to even begin to think we wouldn't be massacred in a war.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah I think you hit the nail on the head. I, as a soldier myself would surrender pretty sharpish and wave the banner if the Aquila once drop had happened and I saw what we were fighting. A legionary could destroy me and my entire section unless I was lucky enough to get the drop on him with a LASM (light anti structural munition) and I only have 1-2 of those in my section tops.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Yeah I think you hit the nail on the head. I, as a soldier myself would surrender pretty sharpish and wave the banner if the Aquila once drop had happened and I saw what we were fighting. A legionary could destroy me and my entire section unless I was lucky enough to get the drop on him with a LASM (light anti structural munition) and I only have 1-2 of those in my section tops.


Well then I'd say you'd be screwed, it took two krak missiles and a las cannon blast to kill a single world eater.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Reaper45 said:


> Well then I'd say you'd be screwed, it took two krak missiles and a las cannon blast to kill a single world eater.


Pretty much lol. I don't rate my chances against a legionary, even with a fully armed section with me.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Alpah Legion as we wouldn't even realise we'd have been taken over. They would replace all of our governments with their own agents and then assimilated our armed forces into their own.

The existing security services would be hijacked by the AL and their agents and there possibly wouldn't even be any bloodshed against the AL.

Quite how they'd deal with the religitards in the world I don't know but I know I wouldn't miss them


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

Id prefer the Salamanders to find us followed closely by the Ultramarines, Raven Guard, Luna Wolves (obviously before they go all evil on us), and perhaps Emperors Children (also before going crazy). As to those who I'd not want to see Alpha Legion, World Eaters, Night Lords, Iron Hands or Space Wolves.... I think theyd just kill too many of us. 

Also whilst I agree we'd get steam rollered I would think that a anti-material shot or very high caliber bullet through the eye socket of a marine would work.... possibly.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> Alpah Legion as we wouldn't even realise we'd have been taken over. They would replace all of our governments with their own agents and then assimilated our armed forces into their own.


Of course we would realize, at least in the US, because all of the sudden our government works ,actually gets shit done, and stops saying it's all the other parties fault.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Of course we would realize, at least in the US, because all of the sudden our government works ,actually gets shit done, and stops saying it's all the other parties fault.


Maybe the AL is already at work screwing over our government to make their take over easier ?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

joebauerek said:


> Also whilst I agree we'd get steam rollered I would think that a anti-material shot or very high caliber bullet through the eye socket of a marine would work.... possibly.


*Good Luck* to the sniper trying to pull that shot off.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

joebauerek said:


> Id prefer the Salamanders to find us followed closely by the Ultramarines, Raven Guard, Luna Wolves (obviously before they go all evil on us), and perhaps Emperors Children (also before going crazy). As to those who I'd not want to see Alpha Legion, World Eaters, Night Lords, Iron Hands or Space Wolves.... I think theyd just kill too many of us.
> 
> Also whilst I agree we'd get steam rollered I would think that a anti-material shot or very high caliber bullet through the eye socket of a marine would work.... possibly.


You do realize that in 40K they do have Ma deuces and AM rifles? The astartes are totally capable of owning anything we throw at them.

That world eater that cain bested only lost because of a weapon designed to kill tanks got him.


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

I did say we could get owned and I do agree it would be a very lucky shot (maybe 1 in 100)

But yes I do realize... we would loose pretty sharpish


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> *Good Luck* to the sniper trying to pull that shot off.


Wasn't crusade armor weaker on the back, at least early on.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Mk3 armour is like a walking tank, not near terminator armour but very few weak points. 

Mk2 has the joints but that is about it, your best chance of dropping a legionary is the eye or throat. You only really have the eye on mk3.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Mk3 armour is like a walking tank


Lex says MK3 has reinforced frontal armor, so the rear armor is = to Mk2, so weaker than front but not weaker than MK2, so yeah eyes are sure way. Anyone know what it'll take to destroy the power plant, frequently it describes that when the plant is taken out their maneuver ability is decreased, still can kick a battalions ass?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

It happens in a couple of books, when the armour loses power it no longer augments a marines strength as the fibre bundles are off, it becomes like a dead weight and slows them down.

However, the sheer biological strength allows a marine to continue fighting for a time at least but he would be easier l outflank and so on due to losing his targeting systems. But remember, he will rarely be alone.

Most often the causes of a power fail is the severing of many main power cables (All covered on mk3 plate) or overheating due to the venting failing. It's still bloody hard to do.

Oh and the power packs are nuclear, probably not best to continually try to shoot them lol. Though I dot know why we don't see more marines explode in fluff. They must have some good fail safes on them (saying that I vaguely recall it happening in one book).


----------



## Karthak (Jul 25, 2010)

What I'm wondering is how many more decades it would take for our world to be a respectable foe to an Imperial Expeditionary Fleet. Sure, from orbit we're fucked anyway, but I'd say we're advancing pretty quickly when it comes to surface warfare.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

The Imperium would submit Earth with no more than a couple of nukes. 

First world has grown soft and weak, armies have limited budget/resources and despite all the tech they use they still struggle to defeat cavemen. 

Civilian populations would crumble at the first carpet bombing. 
We are talking about people who value human life and consider the death of a couple people a tragic massacre. They would cry and weep, surrendering in droves and attacking governments to make the war stop. 

I suspect it would be a lot laughs to see the imperial envoy reaction to "Ammurica" talking of democracy, freedom, manifest destiny, independence...


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Karthak said:


> What I'm wondering is how many more decades it would take for our world to be a respectable foe to an Imperial Expeditionary Fleet. Sure, from orbit we're fucked anyway, but I'd say we're advancing pretty quickly when it comes to surface warfare.


In order for earth to have a change four things have to happen.
1. The whole everyone's a winner attitude and anyone who believes in it has to die.
2. We'd have to develop at least semi successful las or gauss weaponry.
3. Every person would have to own and be capable of using such weapons and be able to respond at a moments notice.
4. Governments would have to cease to exist. Regions would be controlled by a warlord who maintains an area smaller than rhode island.

Right now we would be ripe for attack. Our military has obvious bases, our governments make no effort in hiding where they meet.

Look at the races who threaten the imperium. None of them fear death or have any regard for their survival. All it would take is the night lords darkening the sky and half the planet would surrender.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Karthak said:


> What I'm wondering is how many more decades it would take for our world to be a respectable foe to an Imperial Expeditionary Fleet. Sure, from orbit we're fucked anyway, but I'd say we're advancing pretty quickly when it comes to surface warfare.


As a planet, it's irrelevant how advanced we become. We need control of the entire Sol system, with all the planets that can be garrisoned and with a massive amount of anti-orbital defences on all of them along with numerous heavily armed space stations. A sizeable and very capable fleet would also be an absolute must, capable of some very high damage. Super soldiers of our own would be a massive asset.

But even with all this. We still lose eventually.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The Crusade defeated a planet with similar tech to the Astartes in a brief war (marine armours and weapons and general tech, but no genetic aument). We'd have the same chances of the natives at wounded knee. Even less.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

neferhet said:


> The Crusade defeated a planet with similar tech to the Astartes in a brief war (marine armours and weapons and general tech, but no genetic aument). We'd have the same chances of the natives at wounded knee. Even less.


Exactly. As I said, we'd need the entire Sol system manned and ready to even be a speed bump.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Karthak said:


> We win stuff


:laugh::laugh::laugh:ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
OH MOTHER OF CHRIST! That is the hardest I've laughed in a while. Try millennia, that is IF we don't bomb ourselves back to the pre-stone age.


----------



## Choodie (Sep 2, 2013)

If i saw a World Eater in my backyard... I would embrace my new Overlords pretty damn fast.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Capitulation would happen over the weekend. It would be best to have the Salamanders or the Ultramarines... the planets brought into compliance by any of the Traitor Legions seemed to quickly be converted to chaos after the start of the HH.

Any military response by our planet would be easily subject to the weapons coming down the gravity well. Nukes could even easily be shot down, assuming the communication infrastructure survived long enough. World leaders could be captured/killed in short order using teleportation technology, regardless of how deep the bunker was located.

I'd also have to wonder how the more religious among us would respond when they encountered their first Librarian? Either way, after the civilian governments capitulated, their first order of business would be in hunting down the religious resisters themselves for fear they'd trigger reprisals against the general civilian populations.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Choodie said:


> If i saw a World Eater in my backyard... I would embrace my new Overlords pretty damn fast.


Any sane person who has barely any knowledge of Warhammer would as well. Same goes for the Night Lords. I'd rather not get strangled with my own intestines, thank you very much.

I think i'd much prefer the salamanders or the smurfs to find us first. That is a lot less people dead right there.


----------



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

Realistically the imperium would say this is Terra in the past oh shit we got sucked back in time we gotta go unless of course chaos is trying something by attacking terra while still young and vulnerable.

as what would they do well show them the horrors of the universe and i think most would surrender damn fast and prepare for war against everything none human out there the religious might a problem that would have to be put down but im sure some primarchs have the oratory necesary to negotiate and convince people to drop the religions.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I would love to see you "embrace" your new World Eater overlord haha. I would laugh until I was choking on your airborne organs.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> Capitulation would happen over the weekend.


Just hold it right there mr!
The weekend is my own free time and I won't have anybody, and I mean _anybody_ interrupting it. :ireful2:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jezlad would be named primarch and he would have gotten daddies smart ass gene.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

In regards to how much of an issue our Earth's myriad religions would pose for our assimilation into the Imperium...Did the Imperium (other than the Word Bearers) physically persecute religious individuals during the Crusade (ie put someone to death for being religious)? Or did they simply 'ban' religion and foster a culture where being religious was seen as an extremely negative thing? Off the top of my head, I don't remember Oll Pious keeping his religious nature a secret, and it didn't seem like anyone gave him a real hard time about it (though I'm sure if he started proselytizing that might change)


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey you never know, they could rock up and say that the scientilogists were right lol.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Hey you never know, they could rock up and say that the scientilogists were right lol.


"Yeah baby!"


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Hey you never know, they could rock up and say that the scientilogists were right lol.


I doubt that, they would side with the atheists.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

First thing on their agenda would be to kill anyone that could potentially cause insurrection. You know. Like, people with a sense of humour.....

So you would be fine lol


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Jezlad would be named primarch and he would have gotten daddies smart ass gene.


So all the members of Heresy Online are turned into Astartes, or receive the genetic modifications that Kor Phaeron and Luther got?

I can see this happening.

Midnight


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The chapter Heresy Online would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> The chapter Heresy Online would be interesting to say the least.


There may well be a good number of special characters :laugh:


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

No chance. We would be <ALL RECORDS DELETED> the sheer amount of deviancy on this site would render us excommunicate traitoris instantly!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> the sheer amount of deviancy on this site would render us excommunicate traitoris instantly!


Hey. we're not _all_ furries you know!


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Hey. we're not _all_ furries you know!


Only Serp(h) to my knowledge. That don't make him bad people..... only a deviant that might be burned at the stake...... Well, it would have been nice knowing him, if this was really happening.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Just hold it right there mr!
> The weekend is my own free time and I won't have anybody, and I mean _anybody_ interrupting it. :ireful2:


A French crusade legion would have a damn hard time finding when they COULD actually invade :grin:


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

SonOfStan said:


> In regards to how much of an issue our Earth's myriad religions would pose for our assimilation into the Imperium...Did the Imperium (other than the Word Bearers) physically persecute religious individuals during the Crusade (ie put someone to death for being religious)? Or did they simply 'ban' religion and foster a culture where being religious was seen as an extremely negative thing? Off the top of my head, I don't remember Oll Pious keeping his religious nature a secret, and it didn't seem like anyone gave him a real hard time about it (though I'm sure if he started proselytizing that might change)


In "Prospero Burns" the character Navid Murza is talked about as a 'believer', "The little sign of the crux he wore under his shirt, the genuflection he sometimes made when he thought no one was looking." The description shows its not just frowned on, but something even members of the Administratum have to conceal. I'd suspect folks are disappeared if they start being overtly religious, so there wouldn't be a large to-do described in any of the books. Although, the justification for Istvaan III being carpet bombed with drop pods by multiple legions was their reverting back to their original religion and rejecting the Imperial Truth.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> A French crusade legion would have surrendered to the Imperium before ever leaving Terra. Just to make sure.


Fixed that for you :laugh:


----------

